

The cool stuff about Lisp for those of us with day jobs — PART 1 - thinksocrates
http://joecannatti.com/?p=207

======
tlack
Though I don't feel like this is a particularly great example, I think "lisp
for people with day jobs" could be a thought provoking series of posts. Focus
on solving specific hard problems that real people have at work, without hand
waving, advanced vernacular, or references to the OTA fare finding engine.

------
crpatino
Can anyone please down-mode this deceptive crap?

